# Cleaning Algae off white rocks



## Sparg93 (Jul 7, 2003)

I have quite a bit of Texas Holey Rock, unfortunately it's got lots of green algae.

Well, i'm redoing the tank and i'd like to bring this rock back to it's former state. Recommendations for cleaning this rock up?

Scraping with a blade is not as affective bc a green "stain" is still left. My only other thoughts are boiling and/or some chemical treatment - thoughts?

This rock will be going back into the tank when it's clean.

Thanks!

-Craig


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

hmm i've heard that someone completely cleaned their tank with vinegar. Maybe that would work? it's worth giving a try. Good look


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

Power wash them on low pressure.

you can also soak them in vinegar and hot water. After that if you set them out in the sun for a few days it will make them super white


----------



## wiscichlidfan (Dec 17, 2006)

Sparg93 said:


> I have quite a bit of Texas Holey Rock, unfortunately it's got lots of green algae.
> 
> Well, i'm redoing the tank and i'd like to bring this rock back to it's former state. Recommendations for cleaning this rock up?
> 
> -Craig


I've used a diluted bleach solution in the past to take green stain off rocks. I spray a 50/50 bleach water solution on the rocks, let them sit, then rinse REALLY well. Then I spray a solution of dechlorinator (I use Amquel 'cause it's already in the house) on the rocks and let that sit for a while. Then I rinse really well again.

*Disclaimer* You can kill your fish if you're not careful, trust me I know from experience!  
I used bleach on lava rock, which is pretty porous, and didn't use the dechlorinator. My favorite yellow lab died quickly, and I had to dose the entire tank with Amquel to keep from losing more fish. This technique definitely works best on rock that isn't super porous!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I had some coral in one of my tanks and about once a quarter I would fill the bathub half full, dump a gallon of bleach in and put all of the coral in. It would get cleaned up really quick. I would then rinse really well, then allow it to fully dry, and rinse it again before returning to tank. I never lost a fish and it made the coral return to perfect white.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

OKCIS said:


> Power wash them on low pressure.


Ditto!


----------

